# Sanguine Distortion Project



## gossie21 (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m fairly new to pedal building and not too savvy with electronics. This is my 3rd build. I got it fired up last night, but not without several hiccups along the way. I ordered a 3-pin toggle first, then a 6-pin momentary toggle. A few wiring soldering mistakes. Overall though it’s fun and the pedal works... except for toggling between modes (at least until I can get the right switch).

I need to try and sort out one issue, going in to the preamp there is very little volume. I have to dime it and it’s still just below unity volume. Going into the effects loop and it has all the volume/gain and some to spare.


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Barry (Apr 1, 2020)

Nice job on the graphic!


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 1, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice job on the graphic!


Thanks. I’m learning as I go on that too. I should have left the background more opaque. It’s a touch darker than I wanted.  I also made a decal for my first build.... an amazon klone kit.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 1, 2020)

gossie21 said:


> I’m fairly new to pedal building and not too savvy with electronics. This is my 3rd build. I got it fired up last night, but not without several hiccups along the way. I ordered a 3-pin toggle first, then a 6-pin momentary toggle. A few wiring soldering mistakes. Overall though it’s fun and the pedal works... except for toggling between modes (at least until I can get the right switch).
> 
> I need to try and sort out one issue, going in to the preamp there is very little volume. I have to dime it and it’s still just below unity volume. Going into the effects loop and it has all the volume/gain and some to spare.


Are these 2 LED mounted on the PCB like this:


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 1, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Are these 2 LED mounted on the PCB like this:
> 
> View attachment 3769


I don’t recall to be honest. I had it open while plugged in and the LEDs were strobing with the guitar signal, but they were very dim. So I think the orientation is correct.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 1, 2020)

If you look at the Base Circle of the LED, the - side of the LED has a Flat machined on it like in Picture.
As long as they match, Both - on the Bottom or Both - on the top it will work Fine
Can't have a - and a + !


----------



## Barry (Apr 2, 2020)

Putting it in the effects loop the volume your getting is likely the preamp pushing it


----------



## Barry (Apr 2, 2020)

I barely have scratched the surface of understanding electronics, but when I first started modding and then building pedals the first trouble shooting device I was exposed to, other than a DVM  was the audio probe, if you don't have one building one and learning to use it should be the first course Pedal building 101


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 2, 2020)

Barry said:


> Putting it in the effects loop the volume your getting is likely the preamp pushing it


I meant bypassing the preamp altogether and plugging directly into the effects return.  I definitely need to brush up on the things to troubleshoot the issue though.


----------



## Barry (Apr 2, 2020)

gossie21 said:


> I meant bypassing the preamp altogether and plugging directly into the effects return.  I definitely need to brush up on the things to troubleshoot the issue though.


Now that is very strange


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2020)

music6000 said:


> If you look at the Base Circle of the LED, the - side of the LED has a Flat machined on it like in Picture.
> As long as they match, Both - on the Bottom or Both - on the top it will work Fine
> Can't have a - and a + !


You need to Confirm the LED's are Correct, 
Here is a link to check* All* those resistors are Correct, so many times ie 47r instead of 4k7 or vise versa OR 470r instead of 470k or vise versa!
Click on BANDS for 5 Bands:








						Resistor Calculator
					

Resistor Calculator is an App developed by CherryJourney to help the user find the value of a resistor.




					resistor.cherryjourney.pt


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 5, 2020)

music6000 said:


> You need to Confirm the LED's are Correct,
> Here is a link to check* All* those resistors are Correct, so many times ie 47r instead of 4k7 or vise versa OR 470r instead of 470k or vise versa!
> Click on BANDS for 5 Bands:
> 
> ...


I checked the LEDs with a multimeter and I believe they are in backwards. I’ll fix that once I get the right switch in.

Is there any reason why when I check an LED on one side with the test leads reversed, the opposite LED turns on?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 5, 2020)

They will still work correctly if it is like this also :


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 5, 2020)

music6000 said:


> They will still work correctly if it is like this also :
> 
> View attachment 3859


Yup, that’s how they are oriented.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 5, 2020)

Good, Leave the LED's as they are. The only other suggestion I would do is Clean the back of the Board with Isopryl & Electrical Contact Cleaner.
You have a lot of Components there and you need to be Clean of any residue & check your solder pads are all Good.
there could be one Dag touching the adjacent component & its muting the circuit.
This has plenty of Volume on Tap!
Here's a Link to my Build :





						Sanguine Distortion
					

Cool Distortion Pedal! 3 Band EQ lets you dial in Your sound. 3 types of Distortion via Toggle switch.



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## gossie21 (Apr 20, 2020)

I rearranged my pedalboard last night and the volume issue went away.  I originally had it immediately behind a fuzz pedal, then I moved the fuzz to the front of my chain.


----------

